# Mounting Rotary Table To Minimill



## Ken I (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I finally spluged on a 6" Vertex Rotary Table.

Perhaps a bit big for my mini-mill but then again I want to get a larger mill at some point.

However it does fit OK but the bolt holes for mounting it vertically with the axis down the "Y" doesn't in any way line up with my "T" slots in the bed.

This is how I mounted it :-





I firstly made mounting Tennons for mounting it conventionally (face up) so that these locate in my central "T" slot as well as an additional pair of M5's for my mounting bracket for vertical mounting (I could have stuck to the one exisitng).




I had to machine an extra slot in the front for that bolt position.




And made up this mounting block




The top clamp is perhaps an overkill but it ensures it is properly bolted down.
The Tennons in the base of the right angle plate assure the RT is algined with my "Y" axis without having to clock it up.

Drawings attatched but these are for my table and therefore reference only.

Ken







View attachment MOUNT.zip


----------



## tel (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice Ken, I had the same problem mounting the 4" in that orientation - ended up just making a longer plat that bolted down across the table and accepted the hold down bolts.


----------

